# Destination Exchange now only through destinationxchange.com??



## chemteach (Feb 6, 2019)

I used to have a link to view Destination Exchange availability through my Diamond Resorts account.  That seems to no longer be the case.  I now have to go to the website

Destinationxchange.com

to see availability.  Unfortunately, that website only allows you to search 60 days at a time, so it takes longer to search if you are just looking to see what is available over longer periods of time.  Oh well...

On the other hand, if anyone is interested, you don't need to be a member to see availability!  Anyone can search by clicking the red "Explore Destinations" box at the top of the page.  You just can't make an exchange unless you join...  But at least it gives you an idea of what is there.


There is a 1 bedroom in Vincennes, France (just outside of Paris) available for this summer from 7/19 - 7/26; Tier 3!


----------



## cindyc (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello Chemteach,  I just checked and I can still see it in my Diamond Resorts ownership page for my deeded week.  So, I am not sure what is going on with your account.  I am not a techie, but maybe clearing your cache might help.  I just checked and Pointe at Poipu, for example, if available through March 6, 2020.  

That said, when I attended an Owner's Update in my most recent visit to Sedona Summit (which lasted a record 15 minutes) we received a certificate to try out Destination Exchange (DEx).  It was that URL you mentioned that people use to book their DEx Certificate for a 5- or 7-night stay with DRI in a limited subset of resorts.  The terms of the certificate specify that you can only book 60 days out.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 6, 2019)

cindyc said:


> Hello Chemteach,  I just checked and I can still see it in my Diamond Resorts ownership page for my deeded week.  So, I am not sure what is going on with your account.  I am not a techie, but maybe clearing your cache might help.  I just checked and Pointe at Poipu, for example, if available through March 6, 2020.
> 
> That said, when I attended an Owner's Update in my most recent visit to Sedona Summit (which lasted a record 15 minutes) we received a certificate to try out Destination Exchange (DEx).  It was that URL you mentioned that people use to book their DEx Certificate for a 5- or 7-night stay with DRI in a limited subset of resorts.  The terms of the certificate specify that you can only book 60 days out.


Ahhh.  I recently converted my deeded week to points, so that is likely why I can no longer see Destination Exchange in my regular Diamond Account.  I guess I'll need to buy another deeded week that I don't put into points.


----------

